# brick acid



## wylie (Jul 6, 2008)

hi all
i was wondering if anyone had ever used brick acid from a builders merchent say to clean there wheels 
i once used autosmart brick acid which says on the label you can use it on alloy wheels and it worked very well


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

dont think many people on here will use it no lol


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Wonder Wheels IS actually brick acid


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

From the wise words of Paul Dalton:

"There are a lot of products out there that are basically acid, and their main job is to clean concrete not wheels"

(BTW, is that sad that I can remember that?)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

The acid will work very well, but it is far too harsh for even occassional use.

Your best bet would be to seal your wheels with a good sealant so you can wash them clean with standard shampoo.

Failing that a safe alloy wheel cleaner would be a better bet, something that isn't too aggressive like P21s wheel gel


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

You can use Brick Acid no problem but,specialist wheel acid has extra ingredients eg.corrosion inhibiters amongst other things. 

Brick Acid is a favourite for car washes as its cheap yet cleans brake dust away really well. One big problem is it attacks all the unpainted metal parts eg.Brake Calipers,wheels studs etc.etc.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Brick acid is evil stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and made for stripping masonary. 

Stuff like wonderwheels may contain the same type of acid but it will be nowhere near as concentrated. 

Bear in mind i used brick acid to unblock a copper pipe that got clogged with concrete it just eroded it away. If it does that to concrete what does it do to clear coat?

my advise DO NOT USE IT. and if you do make sure you wear thick gloves!

All this is based on the fact you are talking about the stuff you buy from a hardware store that is ment for stripping bricks


----------



## ryangt (Jul 17, 2007)

i use it all the time at working when we finish a job to clean down the bricks, yes i have used a few wheels cleaners that smell like brickacid . megs hot rims smells like it


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

alex163 said:


> Brick acid is evil stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and made for stripping masonary.
> 
> Stuff like wonderwheels may contain the same type of acid but it will be nowhere near as concentrated.
> 
> ...


Bear in mind that because it erodes concrete does not mean it will damage paint. I have never ever seen paintwork damage through car washes using our brick/concrete acid (treble X). Most laquers and clearcoats are basically a form of plastic (acrylic). The tubs that the acid comes in are plastic yet ive never seen a melted tub of acid on the shelf lol.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

I've used diluted brick acid to clean the back of some really mucky alloys, it works well, but wear gloves, eye protection and wash off fairly quickly after scrubbing a little. Also you must wax or use wheel sealant afterwards, as it takes all the protection off, but most mucky wheels dont have any on anyway....


----------

